# How did Boston do in this draft?



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Grade this draft for Boston:

13/PG Marcus Banks 6'1" 200 lb. SENIOR from UNLV
27/C Kendrick Perkins 6'10" 285 lb. HS from Beaumont, Tx.
56/PF Brandon Hunter 6'7" 260 lb. SENIOR from Ohio


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Globe analysis*

ESPN's Tom Tolbert and Greg Anthony like the pick/deal. Globe seems to as well. 

So far, everyone here grades it a "B." So did I. A penny for your thoughts on Perkins. If Antoine comes back thinner, we could play him at the three and get out and running having a real transition game, and getting easier shots. Also threes in transition, too. 

Bob Ryan's column was very good, I thought.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i cant give them a good grade when they could have drafted pavlovic at 16 and lampe or shorsanitis at 20,i understand there was some confusion on lampe's situation but he will be in the league by next season.the trades with memphis were a weak attempt to make it look like ainge knew what he was doing,obviously thats not the case.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i cant give them a good grade when they could have drafted pavlovic at 16 and lampe or shorsanitis at 20,i understand there was some confusion on lampe's situation but he will be in the league by next season.the trades with memphis were a weak attempt to make it look like ainge knew what he was doing,obviously thats not the case.


lampe can only be in the league next season because he fell to the second round...and boston is not a city that wants to wait


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I wouldn't believe the gloating Knicks fans about Lampe. I've heard that Real Madrid has him locked up for 3 years with an option for 2 more. It will be an expensive buyout, and with the luxury tax they will have to pay quadruple.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ainge got what he wanted.*

He had Banks rated higher than everyone at PG, and I think getting him at 13 is a good deal. Perkins is a project, but could develop into a real bruiser/banger/scoring option in 3 years. Hunter is the nation's leading rebounder, and has an outside chance of making it.

I like it. Let's see what Lampe does. You say the Celtics blew it, but what about the other 10 or 15 teams that passed on those guys? Did they get better players than we did?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*8*

I divided this draft into 3 parts...stupid...clever...lucky.

Stupid: Why would Ainge have said anything to ANYONE who he's gonna draft? If he never told anyone we migth have had Banks at 20 with no problems.

Clever: Since everyone knew that Ainge was gonna get Banks, other teams had a closer look at him and both Seattle and Orlando would have taken him. So Ainge made a quick and clever move called Memphis told them to draft our guy at 13 and 27 (aka Plan A) and we got their guys at 16 and 20.

Lucky: We got lucky that Memphis was there with two picks, especially that Plan A worked and Ainge got what he wanted, after the lacking of the news of Banks.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Stupid?*

What other teams had a closer look at him? Oh, you mean on videotape? Banks shut it down after his Boston workout (he also had a legit hip injury). Ainge didn't tell anyone, but when a projected mid to late first rounder stops working out, everyone raises an eyebrow. 

Bottom line: Banks would have moved up if other teams had seen him workout. Ainge wins, Orlando loves Gaines. The only potential losers, in my eyes, Seattle, who may have loved Ridnour, and Memphis, which traded down to get two guys they could have had MUCH later.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Stupid?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> What other teams had a closer look at him? Oh, you mean on videotape? Banks shut it down after his Boston workout (he also had a legit hip injury). Ainge didn't tell anyone, but when a projected mid to late first rounder stops working out, everyone raises an eyebrow.
> 
> Bottom line: Banks would have moved up if other teams had seen him workout. Ainge wins, Orlando loves Gaines. The only potential losers, in my eyes, Seattle, who may have loved Ridnour, and Memphis, which traded down to get two guys they could have had MUCH later.


But if Banks had at least tried to workout for other teams there wouldn't have been anything at stake. We could have had him and the SF, as Ainge liked.....


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Banks*

There wouldn't have been anything at stake for Banks, but there sure would have been for Boston!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not sold on Banks. In fact I think Banks will be a mistake, I hope I'm wrong. I am however excited about Kendrick Perkins. I said the Celts should take one of the High Schoolers this year (I was hoping for Lang) it wasn't the one I liked but Perkins could turn into a GREAT player in a couple of years. I like that better than taking some stupid player that will ride the bench forever...like a lot of teams chose. I do however, think we missed the boat on Lampe and we should have taken him. He's going to be really good.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Great trade for Boston- Ainge completely robbed Jerry West.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Great trade for Boston- Ainge completely robbed Jerry West.


It wasn't a trade, it was two teams picking for the other...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Awesome draft for the Celtics they got a young talented PG which they need and Banks can start right away..And then they grabs Perkins which he can start right away on the Celtics too..Awesome draft for the Celtics i have them a A..


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Perkins Starting?*

Perkins will start right away....For the Celtics' Summer League team. Otherwise, I wouldn't expect him to get more than 4 or 5 minutes a game. Garbage time only.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Starting?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Perkins will start right away....For the Celtics' Summer League team. Otherwise, I wouldn't expect him to get more than 4 or 5 minutes a game. Garbage time only.


thats much more realistic than him starting. but his pt depends on a phew things. how good does he look in the preseason. and who else do the celts have to play for big men? right now its just walker and battie (and baker but we dont know if he will be back). do we bring back blount or mccarty? do we sign pj brown? who else do we bring in? if we dont bring anyone else in expect parkins to get backup minutes, but hopefully someone else is there.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Backup Minutes?*

Guys, the kid is 18. He will develop. But he is nowhere near the player Vin Baker is. Vin is the backup, and Sundov the no. 3. Perkins may become number three and relegate Bruno to the IL, but that's it.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I'm not sold on Banks. In fact I think Banks will be a mistake, I hope I'm wrong. I am however excited about Kendrick Perkins. I said the Celts should take one of the High Schoolers this year (I was hoping for Lang) it wasn't the one I liked but Perkins could turn into a GREAT player in a couple of years. I like that better than taking some stupid player that will ride the bench forever...like a lot of teams chose. I do however, think we missed the boat on Lampe and we should have taken him. He's going to be really good.








If your not soLd on him just wait and see what a reaL PG finaLLy brings to this team nex year........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Banks Naysayers*

Summer league games are on TV...so you will all get a chance to see Marcus Banks. 

Most experts I see give the Celtics a "B" for the draft, but I think there's a chance for B+ or A- if Banks really develops into a top-tier PG.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Banks will be fine. The isssue is whether or not they wasted a pick on Perkins.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I think Banks will be fine. The isssue is whether or not they wasted a pick on Perkins.


We can't evaluate Perkins based on this year's performance. Everything he does is an extra. And @ 27 is more tolerable than @ 20. That's why we have to get a player that can play backup minutes at both PF and C positions that will allow flexibility with Baker.

If Baker is healthy, we need to give him playing time, maybe somebody will take a chance a trade for him. Or maybe, he has a strong performance of 8ppg/5rpg, with a handfull of 10+ points games.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> 
> 
> We can't evaluate Perkins based on this year's performance. Everything he does is an extra. And @ 27 is more tolerable than @ 20. That's why we have to get a player that can play backup minutes at both PF and C positions that will allow flexibility with Baker.
> ...


I think Perkins has a shot to do a little something this year simply becuase he's a big guy who plays like a big guy. I wouldn't expect anything, and I'd go for Blount, Coleman or Campbell to back up Antoine and Battie, but I think if Perkins played a few minutes a game, he could be productive.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> 
> 
> We can't evaluate Perkins based on this year's performance. Everything he does is an extra. And @ 27 is more tolerable than @ 20.


No it isn't. What difference does it make if you draft him at 20 or at 27? Chad Ford made the same dumb comment. He gave the Celtics a higher draft grade because they drafted Banks and Perkins at 13 and 27 rather than at 16 and 20. Hey, Chad, it's the same two players.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes but, if hes a flop then we dont have to pay him as much money:grinning:


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

With all of these negative comment on Perkins, who else would you have taken at 27??? Not much options. They took a chance, what can you say?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Yes but, if hes a flop then we dont have to pay him as much money:grinning:


Yes, but you have to pay Banks a little more. I think the Memphis trade did save them about 30K, but that is peanuts.

Another problem with drafting high school age players is that if it takes him 3-4 years to develop, they will become free agents just as they are becoming decent players. So the team drafting them either has to pay big bucks or watch some other team enjoy the fruits of its development efforts. Cases in point: TMac and Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but you have to pay Banks a little more. I think the Memphis trade did save them about 30K, but that is peanuts.
> ...


Why am I the only human in the world who thinks Perkins can do a little something right now? He's a big guy who plays like a big guy. He's not Amare, but I think he can do a little something this year.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Why am I the only human in the world who thinks Perkins can do a little something right now? He's a big guy who plays like a big guy. He's not Amare, but I think he can do a little something this year.


Who knows? Perkins played ok in Chicago but James Lang played better. That's all we have to go on right now, unless someone saw his workouts.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> No it isn't. What difference does it make if you draft him at 20 or at 27? Chad Ford made the same dumb comment. He gave the Celtics a higher draft grade because they drafted Banks and Perkins at 13 and 27 rather than at 16 and 20. Hey, Chad, it's the same two players.


The difference is that at 20 we would have passed more players to pick him up, then he is a higher risk. You expect more from him, you expect him to perform better than all the other guys drafted after him... so there's an added pressure. He is a more logical pick @ 27 than @ 20, even if that looks dumb to you.

We were going to draft Banks even if we had the 10th pick. That's how high Boston was on this guy. For me, Perkins is better @ 27 than @ 20. And yes... he is the same player.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Who knows? Perkins played ok in Chicago but James Lang played better. That's all we have to go on right now, unless someone saw his workouts.


I thought the only HS playing in chicago was Lang... Perkins didn't attend. Neither did Outlaw, Ebi and Villanueva (the latter two had a workout there, but not in association with the chicago predraft camp).


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Perkins has a shot to do a little something this year simply becuase he's a big guy who plays like a big guy. I wouldn't expect anything, and I'd go for Blount, Coleman or Campbell to back up Antoine and Battie, but I think if Perkins played a few minutes a game, he could be productive.


I'll be happy to see flashes that he can be a player in the league for years to come. I won't set any predictions of point/rebs, because first I have to see how much playing time he will get from Obie... But, he has an NBA body already, and that will help him. I agree with the fact that we need to grab another big guy, to backup 'Toine and Battie. Those guys you suggested are options.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Why?*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Why am I the only human in the world who thinks Perkins can do a little something right now? He's a big guy who plays like a big guy. He's not Amare, but I think he can do a little something this year.


I don't know why, but it's crazy to think this kid can do anything this year. Give him 2-3 years and enjoy. And pray that Vinnie can do something this year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Why?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but it's crazy to think this kid can do anything this year. Give him 2-3 years and enjoy. And pray that Vinnie can do something this year.


4 and 3 in garbage time next year.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Why?*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 4 and 3 in garbage time next year.


I'm not projecting big numbers for Perkins this year. I just think that you can throw him out there for 15 minutes a game and not cringe. 4 and 3 sounds about right to me.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Talking w/a scout for the Grizzlies today...*

I spoke with a Grizzlies' scout today and he told me his organization thought that Troy Bell and Dante Jones were "steals." 
Now, it was projected for these guys to go much lower, but he says that their team needs players that can D up, and there's no questioning the athleticism of those two. They project Bell as a combo guard, and they love Jones. 
He also praised Marcus Banks as well. I think this trade will benefit both teams, of course, and I hope that Banks helps us win the Atlantic and I will be rooting hard for the Grizzlies to make the playoffs this season.
Utah could be out this year, so maybe there's a spot (Houston will likely take it, though).


----------

